# New chugger, so far its "the no name"...could use some help with a proper name for it



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

*New chugger, so far its "the no name"...could use some help with a proper name for it*










Best name idea gets a shirt, a "no name", and a kraken mini of your choice! Help me out guys!! Going on til the 17th.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Shamu Smoker

Moon Pie Hogger

Bluewater Butthead

Beautiful lures, I bet they put out a heck of a bubble trail. If I was a blue I wouldn't turn my nose up at them.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Bluewater Boilermaker or Blue Suit Boilermaker

Grander Gravy


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Stickfish Sushi


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Marlin Moxie. 

I obviously like alliterative names.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Arbitrator

Thors Hammer

the Razer or the Razzor


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

chugga dub dub


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

Rock Lobster


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Smokin Sally


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

Yacu-mama


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

Hydra Harpie


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Hulkinator!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Cobalt Assassin (or Assassinator?)


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

"The No Name"


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Dorado Dart


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Choo Choo Chugger, or is it a "Chew Chug"- LOL. I know, that's pretty lame. 
I could think of a couple other names for those colors- like Mahi Madness, Dorado Doom, Bahama Bonito.
I'd like to put my hands on a couple to look at. What size are they?


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

El Diablo. I think that Spanish for fighting chicken


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE Bite Me!

"Mahi Flash"

"Trick or Treat"

"Midnight Sparkle"

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

The Green Tickler


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Money Shot


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Choo Choo Chugger, or is it a "Chew Chug"- LOL. I know, that's pretty lame.
> I could think of a couple other names for those colors- like Mahi Madness, Dorado Doom, Bahama Bonito.
> I'd like to put my hands on a couple to look at. What size are they?




These are 10" and weigh about 3oz with keel weight to keep them tracking correctly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatman013 (Feb 6, 2017)

Green Hornet


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Matrix Vortex Sh....

Uh, nevermind. 

Moving along now...


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

D Cup
C Cup (or sea cup)
Smokey
Melee
Chaos 
Brouhaha


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Smoke nasty

grande fumar

el receptor


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

The "O" face


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

The Green Lantern

Fried Green Tomato

Go go gadget Green!


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Chugalicious


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

Thunder Chug
Thug Chug
Ugg Chug


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Painkiller


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Melon mugger

Mardi Gras Chug

Dark Knight


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

In light of recent events how about
"MOAB" as in mother of all baits?


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Chug job. 

Chug-ago Bulls (mahi)

Chug-fil-A


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a great idea for my new head design!! I'll be in touch once it's finished.... if you don't need Marlin baits, I can at least send you a shirt for that idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Mahi marauder or chicken choker
Disco delight 
Black beauty

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

The "Limey Dolphin"


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

" Peanut" like a small Dolphin


----------

